

Bittorrent Protocol Specification v1.0 - wingspan
https://wiki.theory.org/BitTorrentSpecification

======
wingspan
Or check out the specification at bittorrent.org:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Dm_oT-Y...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Dm_oT-
YzmiYJ:www.bittorrent.org/beps/bep_0003.html+&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us) (site
was down when posted...)

